# Drill Press Cart/Cabinet



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Since I had a few hours to kill, and haven't been able to start my workbench I decided to clear the drill press off my workmate. Plus, It's been a really long time since I've gotten to make anything for myself. Plus plus it was 60+ degrees and I got to work with the garage door open and heater off! 

This is my super clearance Hitachi that I picked up for $70 bucks @ Lowes about 6 months ago. This is a modified version of a cabinet in Danny Proulx's book Building Woodshop Workstations. I like the workbench design in the book, and found a couple other projects I like too...especially the Router Table!

Anyway...


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice cart. Is the cart pretty steady on those wheels? Do the wheels lock?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Reckless,
Looks good. Scary thing, you're getting all organized and such at a young age. Took me a lot longer to take the time to build stuff for myself. Good job, keep it up,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a great looking drill press stand. You have done well. Now you need to fill that drawer up with assesserys


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice stand, is that MDF you made it out of?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

It is MDF which makes it super heavy. That paired with the tools in the bottom (including a socket set) keep it steady. The cabinet wheels don't lock, but it's kinda hard to move. I chalk that up to using 2 inch med. duty wheels, but I already had them so they were "free" in a way.

Mike :thumbup: That was only one corner of the shop. The metal shelf to the right is a wreck, and I don't even want talk about "lumber storage"

Handyman...That excuse won't work since I just bought "another plane thingy" on ebay. :laughing:


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to wonder just how long the drawer will look like that...mine attract things from other dimensions.


----------



## peejmeister (Feb 4, 2009)

So _thaaaaaat's_ where all those plastic boxes go!

Nice work, RO! I'm inspired!


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha! I know right. The drawer has a total of 4 things in it now, but it won't be long...

and while we're talking about plastic tool cases thats probably 1/20th of the arsenal. The rest are scattered around the shop in strategic locations or there's the stack masquerading as a passenger in the truck...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great drill press stand. I know the book you are talking about and there are a few good ideas in there. As far as the plastic cases, I hate them. I try not to use them as much as possible. I have a million of them in the attic of my shop and I try to keep the tools readily available without having to pull them out of the case and mess with the cords etc. Great job.
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Reckless, great looking cart! Ken, I am your exact opposite. I love when a tool comes in a case and I can pack it up in it. Not sure why but it makes me feel good.:laughing: Yes I have issues!:laughing:

John


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Geat looking caninet!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the drill press. Got mine for $50 clearance at Lowes. And I throw the storage cases away with the instructions.


----------



## scrasch (Feb 19, 2009)

*Height*

Reckless, can you list the basic dimensions of the cart (HxWxD)? I just recently bought a bench top drill press but don't have room on my workbench for it and still have room for anything else so I wanted to make a cart and yours looks great so I thought I'd rip off your idea. Just tell me where to mail the royalties check.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

scrasch! Thanks man. If you want exact dimensions and the breakdown on assembly check out Danny Proulx's book Building Woodshop Workstations.. There is probably a few other projects in there that will spark your interest.

But the basic dimensions are

Cabinet
18 1/4 in. wide X 31 5/8 in. tall (minus casters) X 19 7/8 in. deep

Top
20 1/4 in. wide (1 inch overhang both sides) x 20 7/8 in. deep (1 inch overhang on front/flush with back)

Good luck! :thumbsup:
KC


----------



## scrasch (Feb 19, 2009)

That's about what I estimated after looking around the shop in the picture to try to get a reference.

Thanks for following up.


----------

